# What age do kittens stop nursing?



## clinda (Mar 7, 2006)

What age do kittens stop nursing? These kittens are 3.5 weeks old. We think the mom is already pregnant again. Really do need to get her spayed asap. One of the kittens is already trying to get her canned cat food.

This mom kitty showed up at my neighbor's pregnant. They don't want to keep any of the kittens or the mom. The mom is sooooo sweet and loving. Anyway, they want to know how soon she can be spayed...how long does it take her milk to dry up after she stops nursing the kittens. How soon can she be spayed.

By the way, I'm a new poster. Glad to have found this site. Really do need your expertise. Thanks in advance for any help you can give us.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

Ask a vet when you can have her spayed. The kittens will probably suckle on her until they're 10-14 weeks old. You can introduce solid food now (high quality wet food mixed with milk replacement formula is often popular) and they should eat quite a lot solid food when they're 7-8 weeks old. 

The milk production goes down gradually since the kittens will eat more and more solid food and suckle less. It's hard to tell how long it'll take for the milk bar to dry up completely.


----------

